# Videos Shreddy Lick lesson



## Andrew Gerard (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi Guys, 






http://www.truthinshredding.com/2012...oure-back.html



http://www.truthinshredding.com/2012...e-janitor.html


best AG


----------

